# Do You Use Any Vitamins??



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Do you use any vitamins for your piranhas?

If you do then what kind?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Fishtamin.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I guess you could view this as vitamins...
I use Zoe and Zoecon.


----------



## gopiqpp (Oct 19, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I guess you could view this as vitamins...
> I use Zoe and Zoecon.


I use a mixture of mashed carrots,oatmeal,spirulina fish flakes and infant vitamin syrup and feed this to my earthworms-after a week of this diet the worms are fed to my P's.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

gopiqpp said:


> I guess you could view this as vitamins...
> I use Zoe and Zoecon.


I use a mixture of mashed carrots,oatmeal,spirulina fish flakes and infant vitamin syrup and feed this to my earthworms-after a week of this diet the worms are fed to my P's.
[/quote]
I just started this practice., I was going to surprise you with it...dam. You beat me to it...lol


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

Never have maybe i should


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I like growing my fish no pills,liquid free.


----------



## gopiqpp (Oct 19, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> I like growing my fish no pills,liquid free.


And my earthworms look quite contented too !!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Anybody else???


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

i dont....i think hes just fine with a good diet.... i would like to hear of some though


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> Fishtamin.


What's that??


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Infantol. Childrens liquid vitamin. Soak his food with it.


----------



## p's (Feb 3, 2006)

Pat said:


> Infantol. Childrens liquid vitamin. Soak his food with it.


is it safe?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> Fishtamin.


What's that??
[/quote]

its fish vitamins in a bottle produced by Sera.


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I do, can't remember the name of it right now, but now I just soak all my food in it and freeze it and then give it to my P's afterwards..... when I remember the name i'll post it


----------



## a_plus1234 (Jul 26, 2003)

I use Boyd Vita-Chem from Big Al's. I figure vitamins can only help so why not?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

a_plus1234 said:


> I use Boyd Vita-Chem from Big Al's. I figure vitamins can only help so why not?










Boyd Vita-Chem is a great vitamin


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I accidently bumped in some cichlid-gro, but that's for my cichlids...they like it and grow like weeds....i don't reallt know if it worked for my P's and don't plan on doing it again....


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Pat said:


> Infantol. Childrens liquid vitamin. Soak his food with it.


Thats what I do.
You can also get the pill ones, crush them and put the powder and pills in a container and soak them until they absorb it.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

naturose for me. as for the earthworms that you feed the carrot mix to do you have any pics of them and how they look.


----------



## gopiqpp (Oct 19, 2005)

ben2957 said:


> naturose for me. as for the earthworms that you feed the carrot mix to do you have any pics of them and how they look.


No, I dont, but they dont look different physically. I mean they are active and wriggle a lot, shiny, red and moist and all that but nothing different than any other earthworm except that they have eaten vitamins and oatmeal and carotene (from the carrots) so all that stuff is passed on to my P's.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

gopiqpp said:


> naturose for me. as for the earthworms that you feed the carrot mix to do you have any pics of them and how they look.


No, I dont, but they dont look different physically. I mean they are active and wriggle a lot, shiny, red and moist and all that but nothing different than any other earthworm except that they have eaten vitamins and oatmeal and carotene (from the carrots) so all that stuff is passed on to my P's.








[/quote]

post a pic i would like to see the color of your piranhas. im very interisted in how the red looks. you can pm it to me if you would like


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

gopiqpp said:


> naturose for me. as for the earthworms that you feed the carrot mix to do you have any pics of them and how they look.


No, I dont, but they dont look different physically. I mean they are active and wriggle a lot, shiny, red and moist and all that but nothing different than any other earthworm except that they have eaten vitamins and oatmeal and carotene (from the carrots) so all that stuff is passed on to my P's.








[/quote]
Can you post some pics of your piranhas??


----------



## gopiqpp (Oct 19, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> naturose for me. as for the earthworms that you feed the carrot mix to do you have any pics of them and how they look.


No, I dont, but they dont look different physically. I mean they are active and wriggle a lot, shiny, red and moist and all that but nothing different than any other earthworm except that they have eaten vitamins and oatmeal and carotene (from the carrots) so all that stuff is passed on to my P's.








[/quote]
Can you post some pics of your piranhas??
[/quote]

Ok, here are some pics. Not new , about 2 months old. I will post new ones after my camera is fixed.

View attachment 104112


View attachment 104113


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

those reds look nice but mine have a great red coloration i think it helps that i feed them naturose. i would recomend it to anybody that wants good looking colors in fish.


----------



## gopiqpp (Oct 19, 2005)

ben2957 said:


> those reds look nice but mine have a great red coloration i think it helps that i feed them naturose. i would recomend it to anybody that wants good looking colors in fish.


Very nice colour indeed.







What is Naturose ? Can you give more details about its constituents, company's name ,etc ? I will try to source it here in Saudi Arabia where I work.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Most of those black water extracts contain vitamins and also some of the chloramine removers.
Basicly you only need to feed your fishes natural raw food and that is enough. But if you have doubts about growth, you might use products containing thiamin (B1-vitamin).

Regards,


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

basicly naturose is a product that contains high amounts of astaxanthin which make red colors more vibrant. here is the link to the company that makes naturose and one of the companies that sells it is brineshrimp.com take a look and read the info. personaly i love the stuff


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Everyone does in one way or another when they feed their p's. Vitamin is nothing more than the name we've given to VITAL AMINO ACIDS.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Pat said:


> Infantol. Childrens liquid vitamin. Soak his food with it.


What kind of ratio of infantol to water are you using to make the liquid you soak the food in? I'm assuming you aren't soaking it in straight infantol right?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Anybody else?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

harrykaa said:


> Basicly you only need to feed your fishes natural raw food and that is enough. But if you have doubts about growth, you might use products containing thiamin (B1-vitamin).


Exactly: proper care and diet are the best ways to ensure good colorations. Vitamins and other artificial color enhancers are completely unnecessary, basically only good to mask glitches in proper fish keeping skills, imo.

I've never ever gave my Redbellies any vitamins or stuff like that, yet they are very colorful (they're 4 years old, 8,5-9,5" in size):
View attachment 104912


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

judazz i agree. i just use them in case im missing somtn, like a safety.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

.....


----------

